# Scientists Identify DNA That May Contribute to Each Person?s Uniqueness



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Scientists Identify DNA That May Contribute to Each Person’s Uniqueness Building on a tool that they developed in yeast four years ago, researchers at the Johns Hopkins University School of Medicine scanned the human genome and discovered what they believe is the reason people have such a variety of physical traits and disease risks. In [...]

*Read More...*


----------

